# FINALLY.......and I missed.



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

well I went out this morning and for the first time this year I finally got the coyotes to come within range, I think I had the coyote version of buck fever cause I shot high and away they ran. :?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Its better to have shot and missed than to never have shot at all...Well at least with Coyotes.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate that , when that happens. Get em next time.


----------

